# Forum Time Slow



## ab3tx (Mar 13, 2006)

I have three different time sources in front of me that claim it's now 8:05am. The forum claims it's.... ETA: 7:58am. 7 minutes slow.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

It's either slow again or still slow, by about the same amount, depending on whether or not it was fixed after ab3tx's post. (Only realized it just now, after I happened to notice the time stamp on a post I'd just made.)


----------



## ab3tx (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't think it was ever fixed.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

ab3tx said:


> I don't think it was ever fixed.


AFAICT, it never was.

Edit: I think it's getting slower. This post was 9 minutes behind my time.


----------

